
Ask HN: Building online web application vulnerability scanner - Daremasto
Hi i am from Nepal..i want to build online web application vulnerability scanner for my FYP..  i want help for  which language will best for coding and give some suggestions.
======
brudgers
My advice is to start building something, now. Once there is a program that
people can try, their advice will be more useful.

Good luck.

~~~
Daremasto
Thank You

